# Distemper vaccination confusion



## Twizzler (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and am planning to bring home my little fur bundle of joy in a week. I have been calling/questioning several vets to choose one I am comfortable with. After researching vaccination protocols and then speaking to vets, I am confused about the most up-to-date vaccination protocol for distemper. I've read on an AAHA publication and also on critteradvocacy.org
(http://www.critteradvocacy.org/K9 Principles Recommend & Not.htm) that after the initial first year of shots, the vaccine is effective quite possibly for life. Immunity has been shown to last at least 7 years. The references are listed on the website, but I do not have access to them. Out of 5 vets that I have called, ALL give either a yearly distemper or every three years from what I can understand. According to what I've read, evidence now indicates that there are nasty side effects linked to excessive vaccination. I don't want to make a big deal of this if it is unnecessary, but I do want to look out for the long term health of my dog using the latest in research. I would really appreciate some advice on this matter. 
Thanks,
carol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Carole, Welcome to the forum! alof of your questions depend on where abouts you live. (Especially if you are outside of the US)

Ryan


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you looked into a Holistic vet or one that integrates holistic medicine in their practice?

http://www.organic-pet-digest.com/dog-vaccination-schedule.html#What
http://animalwellnessmagazine.com/art/aV54_52.htm (they have a list of holistic practioners listed on there site)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie's vet is a very "traditional" vet that sends a reminder card for yearly vaccinations. But I called and said I wanted titers done. I was surprised, as she said, "sure, no problem". She did the titers, they showed that Maddie was still immune (she'll be 3 in July), and then told me I wouldn't need to have them repeated for 2 years. A neighbor of mine who is a vet said her Aussies still show immunity after 9 years of age with no vaccinations after the 1st year booster. I have to have titers done for therapy work with Maddie, but have had no problem with them being accepted. I think more vets are becoming educated and open minded about this. If Maddie's vet had refused, I would have found another vet. 

Do make sure that your dog has its puppy shots and 1st year booster. After that, you can just check the titers. I would be surprised if they didn't still show immunity. Rabies has to be done in California every 3 years, so we still do that.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

A lot of forum members have titers done instead of vaccines. This measures the amount of vaccine the dog has and if they need a booster or not. If you are concerned about over-vaccinating, I would consider going with titers after the first year.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: I just wanted to add that you need to make sure they don't give your pup a Lepto shot at all and that they leave at least 3 weeks between any shots and the rabies shot. You want the rabies shot to be done separately, because it's too much at once for a puppy. Also, in case your pup has a reaction to the vaccination, you will be able to pinpoint which shot caused it. 
Like Jeanne said, there's a difference between vaccination during the first year up until the 1 year booster and afterward. I hope you are aware of that.
Our first vet would not let me delay the rabies shot for 3 weeks, cause he said by law they have to be vaccinated by 16 weeks. He was so rude and dumb about it, that I changed vets. The new one said if I decide to bring my puppy in at 18 weeks for his rabies shot, no one's going to handcuff me. 
I recommend to visit a couple of vet offices and maybe even schedule an appointment to find out if the vet is willing to work with you and the recommendations you have for this specific breed.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dr. Jean Dodds recommends that after the puppy vaccines that you follow up with the 1-year booster and then you can begin titers after that. (The 1-year booster is essential to complete the vaccines given as a puppy.) She really doesn't mind answering email questions. You can find her email address at www.hemopet.com. She is very knowledgable and has invested her adult life in dogs and science. She is most known for her work in canine vaccines.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Dr. Jean Dodds recommends that after the puppy vaccines that you follow up with the 1-year booster and then you can begin titers after that. (The 1-year booster is essential to complete the vaccines given as a puppy.) She really doesn't mind answering email questions. You can find her email address at www.hemopet.com. She is very knowledgable and has invested her adult life in dogs and science. She is most known for her work in canine vaccines.


This is pretty much what my vet says too, boost after 1 year then won't need anything for at least 3 years. And if we want we can do titers, so I was happy with that...I was very up front with my vet that I wasn't going to just jump at every vaccine.

Do what is best for you and your situation, there are so many options and opinions out there. I just reseached it, talked to my breeder and my vet and came up with a plan that works for me.


----------



## Twizzler (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks!
Everyone here is so helpful. This all makes a lot of sense and I'll look into the titres and check out the recommended websites.


----------

